# Grand Masters conferences



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 6, 2009)

Who many are attending the Grand Masters conferences, if so how do you like them? And what do you get out of them to benefit your lodge?


----------



## caeservi (Feb 6, 2009)

I may attend one this year; I have never attended one, so I don't know what to expect out of it


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 6, 2009)

I attended the one we had last month in Nacogdoches. It was interesting, mostly covered Masonic charities and also touched on the issues concerning endowed membership monies. The best part was meeting some brothers I had not talked to in awhile.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 6, 2009)

Unfortunetly I will not be able to attend the one in Beaumont tomorrow....I have to go to Houston in the morning and wont be here....was planning on going though


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 7, 2009)

I went to the Dallas conference and will more than likely go to the Ft Worth one also.


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 9, 2009)

I went to the one in Ft Worth last year, and will go to the same this year.


----------

